# Cheekbones > jawline



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Just look at the Mew himself. He may have the best jawline of whole time, he doesn't have any cheekbones. So he gets this "rounded effect" on his face

Contrary, if he had good cheekbones he would look good, even with no jawline

*CHEEKBONES > JAWLINE*


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

imagine Christian Bale balding like Mew, is that ideal, more ideal than to have a jaw?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have cheekbones and no jawline.

Im here.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 7, 2019)

Meeks and freddie ljungberg are the best examples of good cheekbones.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 7, 2019)

Jawline


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 7, 2019)

*POOOOOOW*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah.The 2 ugliest guys in my class have the biggest cheekbones of all.
Shit theory.
Its about all your feautures you low IQ mong
Meanwhile the biggest chad at my school has only jawline and 0 zygos


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> View attachment 158450
> View attachment 158451
> 
> 
> *POOOOOOW*


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

this thread should of been:

maxilla > everything


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> View attachment 158453


RandomGuy = bro


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Yeah.The 2 ugliest guys in my class have the biggest cheekbones of all.
> Shit theory.
> Its about all your feautures you low IQ mong
> Meanwhile the biggest chad at my school has only jawline and 0 zygos


No pic no care


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't think mike mew was a childhood mewer as his father didnt developed it at that time, which only proves how much mewing in adulthood is a cope


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> No pic no care
> View attachment 158454


yeah same


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 7, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Meeks and freddie ljungberg are the best examples of good cheekbones.



she's ugly


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> I don't think mike mew was a childhood mewer as his father didnt developed it at that time, which only proves how much mewing in adulthood is a cope


he started in his early 20s, idk if it contributed further to his jaw since in other older pics his mandible wasn't that prominent


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

No jawline, high cheekbones : became male model

The opposite wouldn't be possible


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> View attachment 158458
> No jawline, high cheekbones : became male model
> 
> The opposite wouldn't be possible


No jawline😂😂😂😂😂
Have you seen his other feautures😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
Jesus christ its over


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> View attachment 158458
> No jawline, high cheekbones : became male model
> 
> The opposite wouldn't be possible


he has a jawline, what are u on about bro
Anyway, maxilla = everything


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> No jawline😂😂😂😂😂
> Have you seen his other feautures😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> Jesus christ its over





Traxanas said:


> he has a jawline, what are u on about bro


His bone shape is clearly rounded


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> His bone shape is clearly rounded


Who gives a fuck?theres the jawline.Its defined.
Your just coping big.Jawline is NUMBER 1
Importance in the face.No debate
Jfl at this cope thread.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> His bone shape is clearly rounded


what you're trying to say is, "I prefer to have really good cheekbones, rather than a very prominent mandible. Although that does not mean the mandible has to be overly recessed like a subhuman for it to not even be considered as such"


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 7, 2019)

Everything matters but whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cope


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 7, 2019)

cheekbone importance can't be rated with pictures, only in motion it shows how much it can affect someone's face, high cheekbones in motion is aesthetic af


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Who gives a fuck?theres the jawline.Its defined.
> Your just coping big.Jawline is NUMBER 1
> Importance in the face.No debate
> Jfl at this cope thread.


There may be a jawline, and it's defined because he's lean. Otherwise, it's rather round and not so big 

I prefer to have high cheekbones and a normal/small jawline than the opposite, that's all. And I'm saying that altough my jaw is great


OwlGod said:


> Cope
> View attachment 158466


But he has high cheekbones too


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Everything matters but whatever.


maxilla affects nearly everything of the face, therefore maxilla = everything


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> There may be a jawline, and it's defined because he's lean. Otherwise, it's rather round and not so big
> 
> I prefer to have high cheekbones and a normal/small jawline than the opposite, that's all. And I'm saying that altough my jaw is great
> 
> But he has high cheekbones too


Im exactly the other way around good jaw and small but nice cheekbones Like opry


Traxanas said:


> maxilla affects nearly everything of the face, therefore maxilla = everything


Maxilla is life


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Im exactly the other way around good jaw and small but nice cheekbones Like opry
> 
> Maxilla is life


yeah, and you see, there's no need to insult each other

it's a debate, so my opinion is highly subjective


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Im exactly the other way around good jaw and small but nice cheekbones Like opry
> 
> Maxilla is life


big cheekbones or small? which is ideal


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> big cheekbones or small?


Small-medium I dont like big cheekbones


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Small-medium I dont like big cheekbones


HGH may enlarge cheekbones, and mine are relatively high set but small as fuck even if they project a lot


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> HGH may enlarge cheekbones, and mine are relatively high set but small as fuck even if they project a lot


Yeah its not as bad as you think.
Big cheekbones are very feminine and if you dont have the right face to pull off it looks stupid.But I guess better than no cheekbones.
Also we have the same cheekbones high and projected but small


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 7, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> maxilla affects nearly everything of the face, therefore maxilla = everything


It doesn’t affect everything, which means it’s not everything. Also, your face isn’t everything.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> No pic no care
> View attachment 158454


Cool guy


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

How to have more zygos projection ?


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathafack said:


> How to have more zygos projection ?


boisdeboulognemaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> boisdeboulognemaxxing


hein ? tu dis quoi la


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathafack said:


> hein ? tu dis quoi la


SUCE DES QUEUES


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 7, 2019)

All > everything


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> SUCE DES QUEUES


Ayaaaaaaaaa,j'aime pas trop cette technique


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> All > everything


eckhartollemaxxed indeed


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> All > everything


Everything> all


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Yeah its not as bad as you think.
> Big cheekbones are very feminine and if you dont have the right face to pull off it looks stupid.But I guess better than no cheekbones.
> Also we have the same cheekbones high and projected but small


Very interesting, what would you classify as the right face to pull of it ? I’m really condisering Zygo arch implants with Eppley and do want to go fairly high set and big width as my face is slightly long (.95 midface) ty


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

Unknownjpg said:


> Very interesting, what would you classify as the right face to pull of it ? I’m really condisering Zygo arch implants with Eppley and do want to go fairly high set and big width as my face is slightly long (.95 midface) ty


Right face?Wide jaw,Masculine eyes bassically that.Because they make you look weird otherwise.mostly the jaw though eyes is still important though


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 7, 2019)

zygos are underated. a good ogee curve is so sexy for a dude to have


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 7, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Meeks and freddie ljungberg are the best examples of good cheekbones.



lol dis nigga married a man


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have both and i still suck


----------

